# Anyone have hedgehogs?



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Does anyone have hedgehogs? I want one and I want peoples stories about them.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Sorry do not have one but read they are great.


----------

